# Help with hardscaping (driftwood and rocks - new pics)



## statler&waldorf (Apr 24, 2012)

I'd go with option 2 or option 4... both look more natural, but still have a lot of interest.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

What happens when you put both pieces in the tank, one from each side? 
I do not think the bound-together branches work for this, but the singles might not be quite enough. 

I like the multiple arches of picture 4, without the complications of having both branches tangled together. The arches are directed down, where roots would grow. The other direction looks like roots, too (picture 3) but I think one of the arches gets lost against the main stem.


----------



## rozdaboff (Nov 27, 2006)

Here are some better pics of a couple more options of bundled branches - as well as some individual branch pics from each side per Diana's request. I have three pieces - but the third piece (bundled with piece 1 in options 2, 6 and 7) doesn't have the right shape to stand alone.

Option 6 (Side and Top shots):

















Option 7 - I would trim the length of the lateral branches with this option for slightly better positioning:

















Option 8:

















Option 9:

















I can get better pics of the first few options now if that will help anyone.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I like Option 9 the most


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I think they look better separated.

Maybe try one in a more horizontal position (you might need to cut it to fit it in the tank) You can also just lay the pieces out in front of the tank if they won't fit in it, until you figure out what arrangement you like.


Or possibly try anchoring one to slate or something, so that the branchers are sticking upwards.

Whatever you decide to go with, it will probably work out fine, the fish will like it, and combined with some plants it should end up looking pretty nice.


----------



## rozdaboff (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the opinions so far.

I am still not incredibly happy with what I have so far. So still playing with ideas. Here are two more slight variations on a more spread-out horizontal theme. I think so far, I either like one of these two the best - or keeping the pieces separate.

I am going to give it a day or two now, go over pics and then see what I think. But additional opinions/critiques are welcomed!

Option 10: 

















Option 11:


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I love this idea and you have great material to work with! 

I wouldn't be cutting the tops off the wood but plant it instead if the lights can be hung maybe 8" off the tank's top and your planned critters aren't jumpers. Perhaps the plants you intend to use would help decide which wood arrangement will work best? I can see Anubias looking natural in the bundled arrangements and moss looking great in the more open arrangements.


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

personally i like option 7 the best. i has a lot of potentially and creates great depth


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Options 1 and 7 are my favorite, but I would take into account location of heater/filter to try to hide it behind the driftwood as much as possible. If your not gonna have tall plants in the tank, then more driftwood in the tank would be necessary. Food for thought  .... Can't wait to see more pics soon


----------



## rozdaboff (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the continued comments everyone.

StraightAddicted - I am trying to keep visual distractions to a minimum - so I am going to have lily pipes connected to a canister filter and the heater is inline - so it shouldn't detract much from the rest of the aquascape.

I am planning on tall plants in the background - with a mix of shorter plants in the mid and foreground


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Sounds great, that's what I was hoping you were going to do with the heater/filter. It's really going to compliment the tank well. You will figure it out dude, go with your gut and enjoy the growth. You can always adjust during water changes or something.


----------



## rozdaboff (Nov 27, 2006)

*Hardscape pics*

I added the ADA PowerSand to the base and started to play with the wood and rocks. I still have the ADA Amazonia (powder) to go in - and I will work with that to make more of a slope in the rear of the tank to add some more depth.

But here are a few of the setups I tried.




























Right now, I think I like the third one - but I think that the rear rock line will get lost with time as the background plants (Chain Swordplant, Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia', Crypt retropiralis and balansae) grow in.

Also - with the aquasoil - I plan to fill in the spaces between some of the rocks and not have them lie directly on top - but like they are jutting out from the river bottom.


----------



## rozdaboff (Nov 27, 2006)

Here are some images of the finished rockscape with the Amazonia powder and the two last branch options being considered. I think that the single branch is still not strong enough to be alone, and that I like the extra piece joined that fills up the space to the mid right.

Critiques/recommendations are desired.

Rockscape









Branch option 1









Branch option 2


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

For branching, I like 9, 10 and 11. When you bundle them it is too thick. 

The rocks are not distinct enough. They all sort of blur together. I would think of all of these as secondary rocks, and get a couple of more that are much larger. Or else put the ones you have together in a pile, or make a wall that will hold the deeper substrate.


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

i still like branch option 1/option7 for the wood


----------



## rozdaboff (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah - Option 7 got the most votes here (and from asking a few friends not on the forum) - and that is what I used for the scaping - just took off the second piece to see if it was able to stand alone with the rocks.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Option 5, 7 and especially 9 were my favorites. I loved 9 because in the eyes of a fish, there's more places to explore and such. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## rozdaboff (Nov 27, 2006)

Most recent incarnation using the advice from people so far.

Here is the most recent change using Kathyy's advice - and it makes sense as the area under the driftwood in the corner will get very little light. Here is what I came up with:



















The back right corner seems empty - but that will be a focus of planting as it is a high light area. The pile of rocks in the back left is there because the light there will be so poor - but it does seem to make the tank a little uneven...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Man that's nice too. 

You've got some good pieces. 

On that outstretched arm, I'd really recommend putting some form of weeping moss there 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## rozdaboff (Nov 27, 2006)

Weeping moss, eh? Hadn't heard of that before. Will have to look into it.

Oz


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

i dont really like the rocks all thrown together like that. try to place them in a way that will complement the driftwood. the way they are placed now, the rock and the wood dont seem to come together in harmony to make an aquascape. they seem very separate. i like how the driftwood is placed though. this tank has a lot of potential and im very excited to see how it comes out.


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Its coming along nicely man... I would keep it the way it is and go with some jungle vals along the back with some mosses (willow would look great as pointed out on the extended branches). Then fill in the mid-ground and foreg-ground with some shorter plants or carpets. 

Side note - you could position the rocks under the driftwood to make a shelf to hold a nice crypt in the middle of them. Just make sure you build up in between to fill the pocket to display it. Up to you of course and I know it will come along nicely. Keep it up man


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

I really like this the _second_ option 3. I like that it offers an entertaining passageway for the fish to swim inbetween the two arms. I agree with you are saying about the rockline though. Did you try a mirror image of this scape? Being exactly the same, but as if you turned the tank around so the rocksline would be along the front instead of the back? That way...your taller plants in the back will grow in and around the driftwood and the rocks will be still visible with carefully placed (and maintained) foreground plants.










I agree with Straigtaddicted with the plants. I think with an incredible hardscape such as you have going, plants that are verticle and not too bushy would look fabulous allowing the hardscape to still be the main focus. Your wood is awesome! I'm excited to see what you decide to do with your tank!


----------

